

Ask HN: What could go wrong with a hacker news with Bitcoin? - balsam
http://challengepost.com/software/kinnard-hockenhull
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;challengepost.com&#x2F;software&#x2F;kinnard-hockenhull
======
FatalLogic
What could go wrong? We don't really know until someone tries it and their
site has a significant audience. But if people have a direct financial
incentive to get upvotes, I think they'll behave differently, and maybe not in
a good way. The character of the site would probably be quite different from
the current HN

------
mooism2
1\. How much money would the site be paying out?

2\. Where would that money come from?

